# Egeria Densa Easy - Not!



## Dmckmc (Jan 22, 2012)

So, I bought some Egeria Densa becuase I read that it was easy to grow and I needed to fill in some areas with a tall plant.

Well, I just can't get this stuff to grow! It gets yellow at the base, then just melts away, causing the rest of the plant to float to the surface. I realy getting tired of replanting the stuff.

So, if its so easy, what am I doing wrong?

I have 2 54W t5HO lights 25" from the substrate and pressurized co2.

I dose 5ml of Potassium 4 x weekly.
2.5ml Nitrogen 2 x weekly
5ml Phosphate 2 x weekly
Fllourish comp. supp. 5ml 2 x weekly.
temperature = 76 degrees.

Oh by the way, I just noticed my scarlet temple (I think) floating on the surface. What remains planted - the stems at the substrate are thin and melting - same kind of thing as the densa.

Thanks.


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

I tried my hand at it for a month or so and gave up, same kind of issues with melting. 

I believe it prefers cooler temps to properly shine.

EDIT: I was using excel which supposedly it does not tolerate, but looks like that's not your case


----------



## Dmckmc (Jan 22, 2012)

salmon said:


> I tried my hand at it for a month or so and gave up, same kind of issues with melting.
> 
> I believe it prefers cooler temps to properly shine.
> 
> EDIT: I was using excel which supposedly it does not tolerate, but looks like that's not your case


 
Thanks for the response. I was wondering about temp. also. Ironically, I have one stem that is doing fine and its about 2" from the heater. The remainder of the problem childern are located on the other side of the tank so I'm not sure temp is the issue.

I'm was thinking light may be the issue because the one stem I referenced above that is growing has a real thin stem and the leaves are spaced far apart. I was reading that this may be an indication of inadequate light.

That said, I have been told that I have high or very high light. The PAR chart sticky indicates I have medium light. Either way, it does not make sense that light would be the problem so I just can't seem to figure it out.

Have you been successful wit other stem plants?


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

Dmckmc said:


> Thanks for the response. I was wondering about temp. also. Ironically, I have one stem that is doing fine and its about 2" from the heater. The remainder of the problem childern are located on the other side of the tank so I'm not sure temp is the issue.
> 
> I'm was thinking light may be the issue because the one stem I referenced above that is growing has a real thin stem and the leaves are spaced far apart. I was reading that this may be an indication of inadequate light.
> 
> ...


Mine was in a lower-med light set-up, and was also growing lanky like the one you describe. I have had success with other stems in the tank I tried it in, so for me I believe it didn't like the excel I was dosing at the time.

What are you using for substrate?


----------



## Dmckmc (Jan 22, 2012)

salmon said:


> Mine was in a lower-med light set-up, and was also growing lanky like the one you describe. I have had success with other stems in the tank I tried it in, so for me I believe it didn't like the excel I was dosing at the time.
> 
> What are you using for substrate?


I'm using a mix of regular Florite and Florite sand - about 50% each.

I have scarlet temple (I think) and it's stems are melting at the substrate, very similar to my densa so I'm wondering if it's from the same problem?


----------



## spyderuk (Feb 22, 2011)

It's nothing to do with substrate. Melting plants is due to a combination of too much light, not enough co2 and or poor distribution.

Reduce the photoperiod and or intensity. Improve Co2, flow and distribution.


----------



## Dmckmc (Jan 22, 2012)

spyderuk said:


> It's nothing to do with substrate. Melting plants is due to a combination of too much light, not enough co2 and or poor distribution.
> 
> Reduce the photoperiod and or intensity. Improve Co2, flow and distribution.


 
Thanks, do you mean the plant leaves, stems or both? I'm wondering because my monewort and bacopa are doing great where as the densa and temple are melting at the stems/substrate. Some of my Java is struggling a bit too. Some stalks are tall and healthy while other stalks are not growing new leaves and the older leaves get holes and brown on the inside.


----------



## Dmckmc (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay, I decided to experiment a little. I took a clump of densa, tied them into a big knot and floated them on the surface.

Wow, they are growing like mad! So I don't think its too much light and/or not enough co2. The knot portion is a nice dark green clump while the new growth is light green.

So what is the difference between floating and planted? The only thing I can think of is light but I find it hard to believe that lighting would be too low at the bottom of the tank with two 54W t5ho bulbs with great reflectors 25 inches from the substrate.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Dmckmc (Jan 22, 2012)

Bump

I'd really like to get this plant to grow - anybody


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

The plants don't like it when you bury the stem, the stem and leaves are how the plant feeds. Leave it floating until it grows roots, the roots are for anchoring and not feeding. Then bury the roots, it'll grow much better.


----------



## Dmckmc (Jan 22, 2012)

ValMM said:


> The plants don't like it when you bury the stem, the stem and leaves are how the plant feeds. Leave it floating until it grows roots, the roots are for anchoring and not feeding. Then bury the roots, it'll grow much better.


Ah, thanks. I was wondering about that. The densa that is floating is doing great so I'll wait.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I did an experiment with it and found that it was the best way.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/151387-favorite-way-grow-anacharis.html


----------



## spyderuk (Feb 22, 2011)

Dmckmc said:


> Okay, I decided to experiment a little. I took a clump of densa, tied them into a big knot and floated them on the surface.
> 
> Wow, they are growing like mad! So I don't think its too much light and/or not enough co2. The knot portion is a nice dark green clump while the new growth is light green.
> 
> ...


My thought's are as they are at the surface they could be getting atmospheric co2 hence the healthy growth.


----------



## Eddie80 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have never been able to grow that plant. I've had better luck with cabomba, but Elodea densa and foxtail, i can't grow them to save my life


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

And. They. Said these guys are easy to grow


----------



## m8e (Oct 16, 2009)

I have egeria densa in a fishbowl by a south facing window with no ferts and no substrate and it still manages to grow and look healty.:icon_mrgr


----------

